# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  اسباب التطليق في قانون الاحوال الشخصية

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

التطليق وقانون الاحوال الشخصية
اسباب التطليق
التطليق للعيب أو المرض
(151) 1_ يجوز للزوجة طلب التطليق من زوجها ، لعيب او مرض مستحكم أصيب به قبل العقد، ولم تعلم به ، او حدث بعد العقد ، ولم ترض به عقليآ كان ، او عضويآ ، لا يرجى برؤه او يرجى بعد مضى اكثر من سنة ، ولا يمكنها المقام معه إلا بضرر.
2_ أذا كان العيب ، او المرض يرجي منه البرء قبل مضى سنة ، فتعطى المحكمة للمعتل أجل سنة قبل التطليق .
(152) الاستعانة بأهل الخبره في معرفة العيب او المرض.
يستعان بأهل الخبره من الاخصائيين في معرفة العيب او المرض...
.

التطليق للغياب والفقدان والحبس

طلب التطليق لغيبة الزوج المادة . 185 
يجوز للزوجة، طلب التطليق لغيبة زوجها، سنة فأكثر، إذا تضررت من بعده، سواء كان له مال تستطيع إستيفاء نفقتها منه، أم لا

طلب التطليق للغيبة والزوج معـروف الجهة المادة . 186 

اذا طلبت الزوجة التطليق للغيبة، وأثبتت دعواها، وكان الزوج معروف الجهة، فيضرب له القاضى أجلاً، ويعذر إليه بأن يطلقها، وإن لم يحضر للإقامة معها، أو ينقلها إليه، فإذا إنقضى الأجل، ولم يفعل فيطلقها عليه، بعد أداء اليمين لحق الغائب.

طلب التطليق للغيبة والزوج مجهـول الجهة.
187ـ إذا طلبت الزوجة التطليق للغيبة، وأثبتت دعواها، وكان الزوج مجهول الجهة، فيطلق عليه، بغير تأجيل ولا إعذار بعد أداء اليمين لحق الغائب.
تصديق الزوجة فى تضررها.
188ـ تصدق الزوجة بيمينها، فى تضررها من غيبة زوجها، وخوفها الفتنة.
طلب التطليق للفقد.
189ـ يجوز لزوجة المفقود طلب التطليق من زوجها، بعد مضى مدة لا تقل عن سنة، من تاريخ الغياب.

طلب التطليق للحبس. 
 190ـ يجوز لزوجة المحبوس بحكم نهائى، لمدة سنتين فأكثر، طلب التطليق من زوجها، ولا يحكم لها بذلك، إلا بعد مضى سنة، من تاريخ الحبس.

بينونة الطلاق للغيبة أو الفقد أو الحبس. 191 يقع الطلاق للغيبة أو الفقد أو الحبس بائناً.

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

* 
التطليق للضرر والشقاق
طلب التطليق للضرر وإثبات الضرر.
162ـ (1) يجوز للزوجة طلب التطليق للضرر، الذى يتعذر معه لمثلها دوام العشرة، ولا يجيزه الشرع.
(2) يثبت الضرر بكل طرق الإثبات الشرعية، بما فى ذلك شهادة الشهرة والتسامع.
التحكيم. 163ـ (1) إذا لم يثبت الضرر، وإستمر الشقاق بين الزوجين، وتعذر الإصلاح، وعادت الزوجة بعد ثلاثة أشهر لطلب التطليق فيعين القاضى حكمين من أهلهما، إن أمكن، والا فمن يتوسم فيهما القدرة على الإصلاح.
(2) يحلف القاضى الحكمين اليمين على أن يقوما بمهمتهما، بعدل وأمانة، ويحدد لهما مدة التحكيم.
واجبات الحكمين. 164ـ (1) يجب على الحكمين تقصى أسباب الشقاق، وبذل الجهد للإصلاح بين الزوجين.
(2) يقدم الحكمان الى القاضى تقريراً عن مساعيهما، متضمناً مدى إساءة كل من الزوجين، أو أحدهما للآخر، وإقتراحاتهما.

إعتماد تقرير الحكمين أو تعيين غيرهما.
165ـ يجوز للقاضى إعتماد تقرير الحكمين، أو تعيين حكمين غيرهما بقرار معلل، للقيام بمهمة التحكيم مجدداً، وفقاً للإجراءات المذكورة فى المادتين 163و164.
إختلاف الحكمين. 166ـ اذا إختلف الحكمان، فيعين القاضى غيرهما، أو يضم إليهما حكماً ثالثاً ويحلفه اليمين.

تعذر الصلح. 167ـ إذا تعذر الصلح، وإستمر الشقاق بين الزوجين، فيحكم القاضى بالتطليق، إستناداً الى تقرير التحكيم، مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 164.

التطليق للضرر أو الشقاق. 168ـ إذا حكم القاضى بتطليق المدخول بها للضرر، أو الشقاق، وكانت الإساءة كلها، أو أكثرها، من الزوجة، فتطلق بمال يقدره الحكمان وإذا كانت الإساءة كلها، أو أكثرها، من الزوج، أو كانت منهما، أو جهل الحال، فتطلق بلا مال.

بينونة التطليق للضرر أو الشقاق. 169ـ يعتبر التطليق للضرر، أو الشقاق بائناً.
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*التطليق على الفدية
شروط طلب التطليق على فدية. 170ـ يجوز للزوجة الناشز طلب التطليق على الفدية بالشروط الآتية، وهى أن:
(أ ) يكون النشوز ثابتاً فى حكم قضائى،
(ب) يكون قد مضى على النشوز سنة كاملة، حين تقديم عريضة الدعوى،
(ج ) تعرض الطلب مقابل الطلاق ما تلتزم به من مال، عيناً أو نقداً،
(د ) تبين فى دعواها أنها عاجزة عن القيام بحقوق الزوج عليها وأنها تضررت من البقاء فى عصمته، مع سقوط حقوقها عليه.

دعوى التطليق على فدية ورضاء الزوج بالفدية.
171ـ إذا صادق الزوج على دعوى التطليق على الفدية، ورضى بالفدية المعروضة، فيؤمر بإيقاع الطلاق بنفسه، فإن رفض يوقعه القاضى.
دعـوى التطليق على فدية وعـدم موافقـة الزوج على الطلاق.
172ـ إذا صادق الزوج على دعوى التطليق على الفدية، ولم يوافق على الطلاق، ولم يبين مصلحة مشروعة فى بقاء العصمة عليها، أو رضى بالطلاق، ولم يوافق على مقدار الفدية، فيبعث القاضى حكمين وفقاً لأحكام المواد من 163الى 168 شاملة، لإنهاء حالة الخصومة بالوجه الذى يقرانه.
إنكار الزوج دعوى التطليق على فدية. 173ـ إذا أنكر الزوج دعوى التطليق على الفدية بتفاصيلها، فتكلف الزوجة إثباتها، فى مواجهته، فإن أثبتتها فيؤمر بإيقاع الطلاق، فإن رفض إيقاعه، فتبعث المحكمة حكمين لإنهاء حالة الخصومة بالوجه الذى يقرانه.
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*التطليق للإعسار أو لعدم الإنفاق
طلب التطليق لعدم الإنفاق. 174ـ يجوز للزوجة طلب التطليق من زوجها لعدم الإنفاق عليها، إذا لم يكن له مال ظاهر، وإمتنع عن الإنفاق عليها، وثبت إعساره.

طلب التطليق للإعسار 175ـ إذا طلبت الزوجة الطلاق للإعسار، مدعية إعسار الزوج، فصادقها عليه، فيتمهل له القاضى مدة لا تقل عن شهر واحد، ولا تزيد على شهرين، فإن أيسر وأنفق، وإلا طلق عليه.

طلب التطليق للإعسار وإنكار الزوج.
176ـ إذا طلبت الزوجة التطليق للإعسار مدعية إعسار الزوج، فأنكر، وإدعى اليسار، فيضرب له القاضى أجلاً، لينفق فيه، أو يطلق، فإن لم يفعل أحد الأمرين، فيطلق عليه، بعد إنقضاء الأجل فوراً.
طلب التطليق لعدم الإنفاق وإنكـار الزوج.
177ـ إذا طلبت الزوجة الطلاق لعدم الإنفاق، مدعية يسار الزوج، فأنكر، وادعى الإعسار، وأثبته، فيتمهل له القاضى مدة لا تقل عن شهر واحد ولا تزيد عن شهرين إثنين، فإن أيسر فيها وأنفق، وإلا طلق عليه.
طـلب التطليق لعـدم الإنفاق وإدعاء الزوج الإعسار.
178ـ إذا طلبت الزوجة التطليق لعدم الإنفاق مدعية يسار الزوج، وادعى الإعسار، ولم يثبته، أو صادقها على اليسار، فيضرب له القاضى أجلاً لينفق فيه، أو يطلق وإلا فيطلق عليه، بعد الأجل فوراً.
إثبات دعوى التطليق لعدم الإنفاق. 179ـ (1) إذا طلبت الزوجة التطليق لعدم الإنفاق من زوجها الغائب معلوم الجهة، وأثبتت دعواها، فيعذر إليه القاضى ويمهله شهراً واحداً، فإن لم يرسل إليها نفقتها ولم يحضر للإنفاق عليها، فيطلقها القاضى بعد تحليفها اليمين.
(2) تحلف الزوجة اليمين المذكورة فى البند (1)، على الآتى:
(أ ) إن الزوج لم يترك لها نفقة، ولا منفقاً، ولا وكيلاً بالنفقة،
(ب) إنه لم:
(أولا) يصل إليها شئ من نفقتها،
(ثانيا) يعد لها سراً، ولا جهراً،
(ثالثا) ترض بالمقام معه، بدون نفقة.
(ج ) أنها:
(أولا) تستحق النفقة عليه،
(ثانيا) لا تعلم له مالاً تعدى فيه نفقتها،
(ثالثا) لا تعلم أن عصمة النكاح بينهما قد إنفصمت بأى وجه من الوجوه.

طلب التطليق للإعسار وغيبة الزوج فى جهة مجهولة. 180ـ (1) إذا كان الزوج غائباً، مجهول الجهة، أو لا يمكن وصول الإعلانات إليه، وطلبت الزوجة التطليق للإعسار، فيجب على القاضى التحرى والإعلان والبحث عن الزوج الغائب بوساطة أقاربه ومعارفه، وبالكتابة الى مظان وجوده.
(2) بعد التحقيق من غيبة الزوج على الوجه المبين فى البنـد (1) وثبوت موجبات التطليق للإعسار، يتمهل القاضى له مدة لا تزيد عن شهر واحد، فإن لم يعد خلالها، ولم يرسل لها نفقتها، فيحلفها القاضى، على الوجه المذكور فى المادة 179 ويطلقها عليه.
(3) إذا عجزت الزوجة عن إثبات الغيبة، على الوجه المبين فى البند (1) لغربتها، وعدم من يعرف زوجها، فيحلفها القاضى اليمين، على الوجه، المذكور فى المادة 179 ويطلقها عليه بطلبها.

رجعية الطلاق للإعسار أو لعدم الإنفاق.
181ـ يقع الطلاق للإعسار أو لعدم الإنفاق رجعياً.
حالات عدم التطليق للإعسار أو عدم الإنفاق. 182ـ لا تطلق الزوجة للإعسار، أو لعدم الإنفاق فى أى من الحالات الآتية:
(أ ) كون أن للزوج مال ظاهر، حاضراً كان الزوج أم غائباً،
(ب) كون أن الزوج قادر على القوت كاملاً ولو من خشن المأكول والملبوس،
(ج ) كونها قد تزوجته، عالمة بإعساره، راضية به،
(د ) كون أن قريب الزوج الغائب أو أجبنى عنه، قد تطوع بالنفقة.

جـواز رجعة الزوج الى مطلقته للإعسار أو عدم الإنفاق. 183ـ تجوز رجعة الزوج الى مطلقته للإعسار، أو لعدم الإنفاق، بالشروط الآتية، وهى أن:
(أ ) تكون الزوجة مدخولاً بها عند التطليق،
(ب) يثبت يسار الزوج، وقدرته على إستدامة الإنفاق،
(ج ) يلتزم الزوج بعدم الإمتناع عن الإنفاق مستقبلاً،
(د ) تكون عودته قبل إنقضاء عدتها.

رجوع زوج المطلقة للإعسار أو عـدم الإنفاق. 184ـ إذا رجع زوج المطلقة للإعسار أو لعدم الإنفاق، وأثبت أنه كان قد أرسل إليها نفقتها، ووصلتها، أو تركها عندها، أو أسقطها عنه، فى المستقبل، فلا تفوت عليه، إلا إذا تزوج بها رجل ودخل بها.
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*التطليق للإيلاء والظهار واللعان
تعريف الإيلاء. 192ـ الإيلاء هو حلف الزوج على عدم قربان زوجته أبداً، أو أربعة أشهر فأكثر.

طلب التطليق للإيلاء.
193ـ يجوز للزوجة طلب التطليق للإيلاء، إذا إستمر الزوج على يمينه، حتى مضى أربعة أشهر.
رغبة الزوج فى الفئ.
194ـ أذا رغب الزوج فى الفئ، قبل التطليق، فيمهله القاضى مدة مناسبة، فإن لم يفئ، فيطلقها عليه.
صحة الرجعة عن التطليق للإيلاء.
195ـ يشترط لصحة الرجعة عن التطليق للإيلاء أن تكون بالفئ بالفعل، إلا إذا كان هناك عذر شرعى، فتصح الرجعة بالقول.
تعريف الظهار. 196ـ الظهار هو تشبيه الزوج زوجته بمن تحرم عليه على التأبيد، أو بظهرها أو بعضو منها.

صحة الظهار. 197ـ يصح الظهار من كل زوج يقع طلاقه.

طلب التطليق للظهار.
198ـ يجوز للزوجة طلب التطليق للظهار من زوجها، إذا إمتنع عن التكفير والعودة الى زوجته.
تعريف اللعان. 199ـ اللعان شهادات مخصوصة مؤكدة بالإيمان، تجرى بين الزوجين، أمام القاضى، مختومة باللعن، من جهة الزوج، وبالغضب من جهة الزوجة.

شروط صحة اللعان. 200ـ يشترط لصحة اللعان أن:
(أ ) يكون الزوجان مكلفين، غير محدودين فى قذف، ما لم يتوبا،
(ب) يكون عقد زواجهما صحيحاً قائماً حقيقة، أو حكماً، إذا كان اللعان، بسبب القذف بالزنا،
(ج ) لا يكون للزوج بينة شرعية،
(د ) يكون اللعان أمام القاضى وبإذنه،
(هـ) يكون الزوج القاذف بصيراً مدعياً مشاهدة زناها، على أن يجوز للأعمى اللعان بنفى الولد،
(و ) يلتزم المتلاعنان بالترتيب واللفظ وعدد الشهادات،
(ز ) تكون نسبة الولد المنفى ممكنة.

التفريق بسبب اللعان.
201ـ يفرق القاضى بين الزوجين، بعد تمام اللعان.
بينونة التفريق بسبب اللعان.
202ـ التفريق بسبب اللعان طلاق بائن.
الرجعة من التفريق بسبب اللعان. 203ـ تجوز رجعة المتلاعنين، بعد تطليقهما، بعقد ومهر جديدين، إذا أكذب الزوج نفسه، وأقيم عليه حد القذف.



*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الفسـخ
أسباب الفسخ. 204ـ يفسخ عقد الزواج إذا إختل أحد أركانه، أو إشتمل على مانع يتنافى مع مقتضياته.
الفسخ عند العقد على إحدى المحرمات أو طرؤ ما يمنع إستمراره.
205ـ يفسخ عقد الزواج، إذا إنعقد على إحدى المحرمات، أو طرأ عليه ما يمنع إستمراره شرعاً.
متاركة المتداعيين. 206ـ يجب على القاضى أن يأمر بمتاركة المتداعيين بعضهما، لحين صدور الحكم فى دعوى الفسخ.

*

----------

